
Show HN: eCommerce functionality into any social network - MessengerSell
https://www.shopwindow.co
======
MessengerSell
Hi!

I have been working on a new concept for selling online.

Targeting from people selling by direct messages on social media to eCommerce
owners for whom a traditional online store is an overkill.

The idea is basically to lower the entry barrier to selling online ad maximum
for anyone by:

    
    
       - Avoiding the big fat square 0 (build online store) by getting something simpler (landing shop).
    
       - Getting sooner to square 1: promotion, which is what actually drives sales.
    
       - Selling by tagging your publications with your shoppable product URLs.
    
       - Reminding users to post periodically to help building and nurturing an audience.
    

I would love hearing your feedback about it!

Thanks in advance for your time!

Stay safe!

